# necesito pasar de alterna a contínua



## vader77 (Dic 30, 2007)

no tengo ni idea de electrónica, pero con el soldador me defiendo.
estoy haciendo unas cositas, y necesito alimentar una placa que funciona a 9v, pero todo lo que tengo es 6v y 12v ambos en alterna

me han comentado algo de puente de diodos y filtrado pero... como va eso exactamente?
algún esquema muy muy fácil para tontos como yo?

cuantos voltios salen al transformar a contínua esos 6v?

graaaaaacias


----------



## mabauti (Dic 30, 2007)

esto te puede servir:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente5V.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente24V.htm

en lugar del 7805, necesitaras el 7809


----------



## vader77 (Dic 30, 2007)

lo voy a intentar leer, pero se parece a alguna cosa que he leído, y es que...

me suena a chino!  :'(


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 30, 2007)

Mira, hay muchas maneras de construir una fuente. La más sencilla que se me ocurre a mí es la siguiente:
Debes de tener 2 cables para los 6 ó 12VAC que tienes. Ahora toma cualquiera de ellos y conectalo al ánodo (parte sin la raya blanca ó de otro color) de un diodo de la serie 14xx, por ejemplo el 1n1407 ó cualquier otro que sea un diodo rectificador. Luego del cátodo del diodo conecta el lado positivo de un capacitor electrolítico para 16V. El lado negativo del capacitor conectalo directamente al otro lado donde tienes corriente alterna (el otro cable). Luego vas a tener al capacitor conectado tanto al cátodo del diodo como al otro lado de la corriente AC, es decir tienes 2 puntos de "unión". Ahora conecta cada uno de esos a los terminales de una resistencia de 330 ohmios para 2 Watts como mínimo. Y listo ahora tienes 6 o 12 VCC!

Ve la figura si no entiendes:


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 30, 2007)

Mira, hay muchas maneras de construir una fuente. La más sencilla que se me ocurre a mí es la siguiente:
Debes de tener 2 cables para los 6 ó 12VAC que tienes. Ahora toma cualquiera de ellos y conectalo al ánodo (parte sin la raya blanca ó de otro color) de un diodo de la serie 14xx, por ejemplo el 1n1407 ó cualquier otro que sea un diodo rectificador. Luego del cátodo del diodo conecta el lado positivo de un capacitor electrolítico para 16V. El lado negativo del capacitor conectalo directamente al otro lado donde tienes corriente alterna (el otro cable). Luego vas a tener al capacitor conectado tanto al cátodo del diodo como al otro lado de la corriente AC, es decir tienes 2 puntos de "unión". Ahora conecta cada uno de esos a los terminales de una resistencia de 330 ohmios para 2 Watts como mínimo. Y listo ahora tienes 6 o 12 VCC!

Ve la figura si no entiendes:


----------



## vader77 (Dic 30, 2007)

creo que no me he explicado del todo bien!

no necesito fuente, además no quiero meter otra fuente por los posibles ruidos (es para un aparato de sonido)

del aparato, puedo sacar 6v, y yo necesito 9v contínua para lo que he añadido..
(en el aparato también hay 12v en alterna, pero creo que eso no sirve)
por lo que me han dicho, hacer el paso 12VAC a 9DC es fácil, apenas un par de diodos, o un puente, y un condensador, 3 componentes y un par de soldaduras, y supuestamente ya está hecho, pero no me han dicho como, y eso es lo que busco.

puede ser?


----------



## vader77 (Dic 30, 2007)

Sergio Flores dijo:
			
		

> Mira, hay muchas maneras de construir una fuente. La más sencilla que se me ocurre a mí es la siguiente:
> Debes de tener 2 cables para los 6 ó 12VAC que tienes. Ahora toma cualquiera de ellos y conectalo al ánodo (parte sin la raya blanca ó de otro color) de un diodo de la serie 14xx, por ejemplo el 1n1407 ó cualquier otro que sea un diodo rectificador. Luego del cátodo del diodo conecta el lado positivo de un capacitor electrolítico para 16V. El lado negativo del capacitor conectalo directamente al otro lado donde tienes corriente alterna (el otro cable). Luego vas a tener al capacitor conectado tanto al cátodo del diodo como al otro lado de la corriente AC, es decir tienes 2 puntos de "unión". Ahora conecta cada uno de esos a los terminales de una resistencia de 330 ohmios para 2 Watts como mínimo. Y listo ahora tienes 6 o 12 VCC!
> 
> Ve la figura si no entiendes:



esto si se parece, aunque a mi me dijeron dos diodos para convertir y un condensador para filtrar, y debo de ser muy tonto, pq lo que no veo en ese dibujo, es donde está la corriene ya rectificada.

y la otra pregunta, al transformar a contínua 6Vac cuantos voltios en CC salen?

muchísimas gracias!


----------



## El nombre (Dic 30, 2007)

dos diodos indica rectificado de onda completa y precisas de un transformador con toma central. revisa fuentes y tedaras cuenta.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 30, 2007)

Eso es lo que pasa! El que te mandé, es un diodo rectificador de media onda, a mí me funciona igual, pero si quieres uno de onda completa puedes usar un puente de diodos. Es lo más sencillo, si quieres el circuito te lo paso por aquí. Al transformar 6VAC, salen 6 VCC. Es simplemente un rectificador, no se pierde voltaje! La corriente ya rectificada está en los terminales de la resistencia de 330 ohms.


----------



## vader77 (Dic 30, 2007)

Sergio Flores dijo:
			
		

> Eso es lo que pasa! El que te mandé, es un diodo rectificador de media onda, a mí me funciona igual, pero si quieres uno de onda completa puedes usar un puente de diodos. Es lo más sencillo, si quieres el circuito te lo paso por aquí. Al transformar 6VAC, salen 6 VCC. Es simplemente un rectificador, no se pierde voltaje! La corriente ya rectificada está en los terminales de la resistencia de 330 ohms.




si pudieras pasármelo te lo agradecería.
entonces hay que usar resistencia o puente de diodos y condensador?

estoy investigando, y me sale que al convertir alterna en contínua obtienes la cantidad de voltaje que tienes en alterna multiplicado por la raiz de dos.
en este caso 6VAC por raiz de dos = 8.5VCC




			
				El nombre dijo:
			
		

> dos diodos indica rectificado de onda completa y precisas de un transformador con toma central. revisa fuentes y tedaras cuenta.



muchas gracias, te lo agradezco, pero como dije al principio ando muy muy pez, y no te he entendido nada. necesito un transformador? para que? con que? revisar que?


----------



## Dano (Dic 30, 2007)

Aqui te paso el esquema de la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 30, 2007)

Eso está más sencillo y ese es un rectificador de onda completa. Si necesitas otra ayuda, no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## vader77 (Dic 31, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Aqui te paso el esquema de la fuente.
> 
> Saludos




vale, hago ese esquema tal cual?

12VAC de entrada al puente de diodos, 4 condensadores, el lm7809 y con eso saldrán 9VCC?
ahí aparece por primera vez algo que no me habían comentado nunca, el LM7809, que investigo, veo que regula, pero no se que significa.
lo siento, ya digo que no controlo nada, y como cada vez veo una cosa nueva y/o diferente me lío, ahora paso de puente y un condensador usando los 6VAC a usar los 12VAC, 4 condensadores y un regulador

supongo que para vosotros esto es una niñería, pero yo me estoy haciendo un lío de cojones.

un poco más de información, el amigo que me explicó esto un poco al principio, lo hizo con puente de diodos y poco más, pero no acabó de funcionar, es para alimentar un par de relés, y estos se volvían locos, pq se debía filtrar algo de alterna, no se si el regulador está ahí para eso, o es que el condensador no era el apropiado, pero él no consiguió más, y yo retomo a partir de ahí.



caray, yo creí q sería sencillo, puse incluso un pequeño transformador electrónico, de los de móvil, para evitar líos, ya he dicho que era para un amplificador de sonido, y en cuanto lo conectaba, metía una cantidad de ruido que era algo imposible.

gracias!


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 31, 2007)

> > vale, hago ese esquema tal cual?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dano (Dic 31, 2007)

Es bueno ponerle un pequeño disipador al regulador, para que no se sobrecaliente.

Saludos


----------



## vader77 (Ene 7, 2008)

ya pasaron las navidades y aquí estoy de vuelta!

os voy a dar un poquito más el coñazo si me lo permitís, o si os dejais, claro


al convertir a contínua, esta no cambia de voltaje? es decir, 13vac o 6vac, como quedan al pasar por el puente de diodos+condensador?

el valor ese, quizá diferente a los 9vcc que busco, es el que coge el regulador y convierte sin contemplaciones a 9v?

pero cual cojo, los 13vac o los 6vac?
es que yo oí campanas algo como que se convierte al mismo valor multiplicado por raiz de dos, pero dependiendo de si se usa un diodo o dos diodos para onda completa que es mi caso, hay que restar uno o dos voltios, voy encaminado?
en mi caso, si convierto los 6vac obtendré 8.5vcc con pérdida de dos voltios, 6.5, y si lo hago con los 13vac obtendré 16.4vcc.
no se si lo estoy entendiendo.
lo mejor sería coger esos 16.4 y que el regulador saque 9vcc, si es que como creo es mejor bajar que subir.

me estoy empollando la teoría que encuentro, pero claro, sin base me pierdo un poco
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuente_de_alimentación
http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/tutorial172.html


jeje, al final me pico y me pico, y hasta que no lo entienda todo no paro


----------

